
Designing algorithms for Map Reduce - paulsb
http://horicky.blogspot.com/2010/08/designing-algorithmis-for-map-reduce.html
======
mark_l_watson
Nice overview. Off topic, but for complicated work flows I find it useful to
use a diagramming Tool like Omnigraffle to maintain a one-page overview of
data sources (with sample data), each map reduce job and output (with data
examples), etc. A small amount of overhead, but worth it to help keep track of
everything. As I add/remove jobs and change code, I keep the diagram up to
date.

